# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA Falle

## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen!

Mein Name ist Markus, 44 Jahre alt. Ich verfolge diese Seite seit Sommer 2012. Damals ging ich wegen Problemen beim Wasserlassen (brennen) zu einem Urologen. Bei der dabei erfolgten Untersuchung stellte der Urologe eine verhärtete Stelle an der Prostata fest. Daraufhin wurde ein PSA-Test gemacht. Ergebnis: 13,6!! Nach Antibiotika-Therapie ging der PSA-Wert zunächst auf 9,6 zurück. Allerdings ergaben die nächsten beiden Messungen wieder PSA-Werte über 10. Daraufhin wurde eine MRT Untersuchung durchgeführt. Als Ergebnis stellte der Radiologe eine Entzündung der Prostata und eine Verkalkung fest. Es wurden keine Anzeichen von Krebs festgestellt. Die Antibiotika-Kur wurde daraufhin fortgesetzt. Weil mein PSA-Wert trotzdem nicht runter gegangen ist, wurde eine Biopsie durchgeführt. Hierbei wurden 20 Stanzen entnommen. Alle Proben waren negativ,es wurden aber Proben mit leichter chronischer Entzündung gefunden, bei einer sehr kleinen Prostata: Durchmesser 3,0 x 2,0 x 1,8.  Seitdem wird bei mir in periodischen Abständen der PSA-Wert gemessen.

Verlauf:

Januar 2013:         8,21
Juni 2013:             9,58
September 2013:   7,72
März 2014:            8,79
Oktober 2014:       8,56


Im September 2013 wurde eine 2. MRT-Untersuchung durchgeführt. Im Vergleich zu den Aufnahmen von 2012, gab es nach Angaben des Radiologen keine Veränderung.
Weiterhin ist eine Entzündung zu erkennen.

Nach der letzten PSA-Messung im Oktober 2014 stellte der Urologe auch wieder die Verhärtung fest. Diese war aber, wie oben erwähnt, auch schon bei der 1. Untersuchung da. Er beschrieb es als "die rechte Seite ist etwas härter als die linke Seite".

Auf den MRT-Bildern ist zu sehen, dass der von dem Radiologen als Entzündung festgestellte Bereich, sich auf der rechten Seite befindet.

Ich hatte mit dem Urologen vereinbart, dass die PSA-Messung alle halbe Jahre erfolgen soll, wenn sich der PSA-Wert nicht entscheidend verändert würden wir so weiter verfahren. Nach der letzten Untersuchung wurde mir jedoch angeraten, eine MRT gesteuerte Biopsie durchführen zu lassen. Ein Krankenhaus in unserer Nähe würde dies seit kurzer Zeit anbieten.

Nun frage ich hier in diesem Forum nach Rat, ob ich mich darauf einlassen, oder weiterhin Ruhe bewahren soll. 

Zum einen handelt es sich ja hier um eine Eingriff unter Narkose und die Eigenleistung hierbei liegt bei 400,00 .

Für eure Ratschläge bedanke ich mich im Voraus!

Schöne Grüße!!

Markus

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Markus,

aus Deinen PSA-Messungen von Januar 2013 bis Oktober 2014 ist ein dyn. PSA-Progress nicht zu erkennen, welcher bei einem PCa ( maligner Tumor) gegeben ist.
Ein "Auf und " Ab" dagegen ja, welches typisch für Entzündungsprozesse ist.
Du unterliegst also keiner PSA Falle.
Der Befund aus dem MRT bestätigt dies, sowie der Befund aus Deiner 20-fachen Stanzbiopsie. Ob nun eine erneute MRT-gesteuerte Biopsie mehr zur Aufklärung beiträgt bleibt dahingestellt.
Am aussagekräftigsten in der diagn. Bildgebung ist eine 3-Tesla MRT mit endorektaler Spule + einer Spectroskopie, oder eine multiparametrische MRT (mpMRT)
Dies geht aus Deinem posting nicht hervor. Weiterhin kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass die Interpretation (Bildlesung) der MRT-Aufnahmen von der Erfahrung des jeweiligen Begutachters abhängig ist. Schlechte Reproduzierbarkeit.
Um ein PCa handelt es sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, wenn das PSA innert einem Jahr um mehr als 0,5 ng/ml ansteigt, und dies kontinuierlich.
Aus Wiederholungsmessungen (PSA-VZ), lässt sich zudem die Aggressivität des Tumors ableiten. Ist bei Dir nicht der Fall.
Empfehlenswert ist zudem das "freie PSA" mitbestimmen zu lassen, sowie die PSA-Dichte. Zusätzliche Prognose Marker. Ein PCA3- Urintest, ca. 300,-, könnte mehr für eine Aufklärung im Vorfeld beitragen als eine erneute Biopsie.
Was die festgestellte Verhärtung der Drüse betrifft so ist anzumerken, dass die granulomatöse Prostatatitis von einem PCa palpatorisch (DRUS) nicht zu unterscheiden ist.
Dies sollte Dein Urologe wissen, denn Dein tPSA ist zur vorletzten Messung gesunken und nicht angestiegen. Laut Prof. H. Bonkhoff kann eine Prostatatitis, gerade die granulomatöse, oder ein Prostatainfarkt das tPSA bis zu 50 ng/ml ansteigen lassen.

Fazit: Weitere 3-monatige, oder halbjährliche, PSA-Messungen durchführen und weiterhin die Ruhe bewahren.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Helmut!
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Diese war sehr aufschlussreich für mich. Ich wäre froh gewesen, hätte mein Urologe einmal diese Worte für mich gefunden!
Schöne Grüße! 
Markus

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen, 
nachdem die 3 Monate jetzt vergangen sind, habe ich den PSA-Wert wieder bestimmen lassen. Zu meiner großen Überraschung/Schock ist der ermittelte Wert nun 13,3!!!
Diesmal wurde auch das freie PSA ermittelt = 7,5 %! Nun hat die Angst mich wieder voll im Griff. 
Meine Frage an euch: Ist dieser sprunghafte Anstieg eher ein Indiz für eine erneute Entzündung oder nun doch für Krebs?
Ich für mich denke, dass eine Biopsie nun wieder erforderlich ist.
Für Antworten bzw. eure Meinung, wäre ich sehr dankbar!
LG Markus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Markus,

- *hier* - Dein erster Forumsthread. Du hast reichlich Informationen bekommen. 

Du selbst neigst nun eher doch zu einer erneuten Biopsie. Bitte, lies auch noch mal -* hier* - zum Thema Quotient, nachdem Du das fPSA eingestellt hast.

*"Wenn es soweit ist, ist es soweit"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Überraschung/Schock ist der ermittelte Wert nun 13,3!!!
> Diesmal wurde auch das freie PSA ermittelt = 7,5 %! Nun hat die Angst mich wieder voll im Griff. 
> Meine Frage an euch: Ist dieser sprunghafte Anstieg eher ein Indiz für eine erneute Entzündung oder nun doch für Krebs?Ich für mich denke, dass eine Biopsie nun wieder erforderlich ist.


@Harald_1933:

Hervorragende Recherche bzgl. des Threads von Levi13 aus 2012, welcher mir nicht bekannt war.

@Levi13:

Eine Wiederholung Deiner Situation in 2012 scheint wieder gegeben zu sein. Ein Quotient von 0,075 (7,5%) deutet weiterhin auf einen Entzündungsprozess, oder auf ein malignes Geschehen hin.

Eine Antwort darauf kann letztendlich nur eine Biopsie geben. Das Geschriebene in meinem Post 2 vom 12.10.14 gilt weiterhin. Harald_1933 hat Dir zudem lesenswerte Links dazu eingestellt, welche Du auch lesen solltest.
Andere Stellungnahmen dazu wirst Du hier im Forum auch nicht bekommen, sowie die Absolution das Du Krebsfrei bist. Eine erhoffte Botschaft welche zwischen Deinen Zeilen zu lesen ist.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen,

Hatte heute meine 2. Biopsie. Fand ich nicht schlimm.
Allerdings war diese MRT-gesteuert und dabei wurde mir kurz vorher das Ergebnis des Radiologen mitgeteilt.
Dabei ergab die Klassifikation 5, Malignomsuspektes Areal im Bereich des rechten Prostatalappen. Also wie mir gesagt wurde sehr wahrscheinlich Krebs.
Ich bin mir natürlich bewusst, dass ich nichts anderes kann als das Ergebnis abzuwarten.
 Habe in den letzten Wochen viele Informationen gesammelt. Viele Informationen habe ich hier im Forum bekommen, Danke dafür.
Allerdings bin ich ziemlich verzweifelt,nun kann ich wieder nicht mehr denken. Wenn ich durchs Tal der Tränen muss tue ich das, aber ich habe so große Angst davor, dass es sehr aggressiver Krebs ist.
Ich sage mir immer ruhe bewahren der PSA-Wert(zwar sehr hoch) hat sich doch über 2 Jahre kaum bewegt. 
Und doch jetzt dieser Sprung.Kann es so plötzlich ganz aggressiv werden?
Ich weiß ich bettel wieder um Hoffnung, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die Woche bis zum Ergebnis hinkriegen soll.
Kann ich jederzeit an der Hotline anrufen?
Wie ich sehen konnte bin ich der zweite Markus im Alter von 45 Jahren im Forum in kurzer Zeit.

LG Markus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Markus,

lies bitte - *hier* -

Für mich unverständlich, dass der Befund des Pathologen erst nächste Woche vorliegen soll. Woher kommt dann die Zahl 5 als Klassifikation. Ich würde da aber beim Urologen aktiv werden und um sofortige weitere Hinweise bitten.

Markus, es kommt, wie es kommt. Du solltest Dein Hirn nicht martern. Versuche Dich abzulenken, wenn es auch schwerfällt.

*"Tief im Menschen sprudelt eine Quelle unendlicher Kraft, die nie versiegt und hervorkommen möchte, um dem Alltag eine Seele zu geben"*
(Lebensweisheit)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Levil13

Die Klassifikation kommt hier nur vom Radiologen für den Biopsierenden Arzt. Dabei gibt es eine Scala von 1-5                  1- wahrscheinlich kein Krebs, 5-wahrscheinlich Krebs. So wurde es mir erklärt. Ich denke es hat nicht`s mit dem Gleason Score zu tun.

----------


## Harald_1933

Wenn dem so ist, lasse es ruhig angehen und schau - * hier* - mal, was es zu lesen gibt.
*
"Nie tritt man andern so auf die Füße, wie wenn man den eigenen Standpunkt vertritt"*
(Karlheinz Deschner)

----------


## Levil13

Danke Harald für die erneuten aufschlussreichen Infos bzgl.Radiologie. Habe bei der Hotline angerufen und bin seitdem etwas ruhiger.Konnte mir einiges von der Seele reden.
Vielen Dank dafür.

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich wollte so vorsichtig sein und nun hat es mich doch schlimm erwischt.
Habe den Befund bekommen. Von 14 Stanzen haben 9 ein Adenokarzinom mit einer Infiltrationsgrad von 5% bis 100%.
Alle im rechten Prostatalappen, nur einmal links dorsal mit 5% 3+3.
Rechts aber happig :
1. Basis Dorsal lateral 70% 3+3=6
2. Mitte  Dorsal lateral 25% 3+3=6
3.Apex rechts dorsal 98% 3+4=7a
4."         "       "     40% 3+4=7a
5.Mitte rechts dorsal 100% 3+4=7a
6.Basis rechts dorsal 70% 3+4=7a
13 und 14  noch einmal Basis rechts dorsal 75% 3+3=6

G3, Gleason 7a=3+4 T1c

Habe die Möglichkeit mich schon nächste Woche in Herne operieren zu lassen.
Ich bin bereit und denke die Zeit läuft mir auch davon.

Herne ist soweit ich mich umgehört habe eine sehr gute Klinik.

Morgen werden die Nieren geröntgt und  am Donnerstag Knochencintigramm.

Mach ich wieder alles falsch??

LG Markus

----------


## skipper

Hallo Markus,
informiere dich sehr genau über deinen Operateur: wie viele dieser OP`s hat er schon gemacht, wie ist seine Erfolgsrate bezüglich Inkontinenz, Impotenz ?
Sind die Zahlen für dich zugänglich ? ( Qualitätsmanagement !)
Die OP , auch wenn der Tumor/Tumore ( wächst meist multifokal ) schon größer ist , muss nicht nächste Woche sein. Informiere dich gut, denn die Folgen der OP trägst nur du alleine.
Schau mal in mein Profil-bin bisher mit meiner Entscheidung sehr zufrieden.
Viel Glück,
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Markus,

mit Deiner Qualitätseinschätzung der Urologischen Klinik im Marienhospital Herne liegst Du richtig. Wenn Du Dich bereits für eine operative Therapie entschieden hast, werden Dir dort eine ganze Reihe von erfahrenen Operateuren des Prostatakarzinoms zur Verfügung stehen.
Als ich 2006 in Düsseldorf operiert wurde, galt die Urologische Klinik in Herne bereits als sehr gute Adresse für ganz NRW, was mir von einer großen Reihe der Patienten, die mit mir zusammen zur Reha in Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen waren, bestätigt wurde. - Seit 5 Jahren bereits wird das DaVinci-System erfolgreich eingesetzt. 

Bei dem recht umfangreichen Befund, würde ich nicht unbedingt auf letztere Op-Methode bestehen. Die können es auch noch ohne Roboter. Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche und gefühlte Meinung. 

Gruß und alles Gute für Deine Entscheidung, wie auch immer sie ausfällt.
Heribert

----------


## lumberjack

> Ich wollte so vorsichtig sein und nun hat es mich doch schlimm erwischt.


Für diese vorsichtige Vorgehensweise hattest du ja hier im Forum reichlich Unterstützung...



Hallo Markus,

orientiere dich an dem, was dir Skipper bereits gepostet hat. Die OP dauert nur ein paar Stunden - Stunden die für deine Zukunft entscheidend sind! Also überstürtze jetzt nichts und wähle sorfältig aus.


Ich wünsche dir alles Gute.


Jack

----------


## spertel

Hallo Markus

Ich habe Dir eine private Nachricht geschickt; bitte schau´da mal rein !

Gruss

----------


## spertel

Werter Harald !

Die Frage, die Du mir im Rahmen einer privaten Nachricht gestellt hast, kann ich sehr gerne öffentlich beantworten.

Vorweg, ich bin wieder heil zurück, erfreue mich bester Gesundheit und habe allerhöchste Motivation, der Pensionskasse des Landes Berlin noch sehr lange auf der Tasche zu liegen.

Zu Deiner 2. Frage :

Die Sache bei Markus ist viel zu ernst, als dass man hier auf seine Kosten  herumlabern sollte. dies ist schon genug erfolgt, und wie Du siehst, waren diverse Mutmassungen falsch !
Wieder einmal ein Beleg, wie  gefährlich dieses Forum sein kann; diese wiederholte Verharmlosung,  gerade bei sehr jungen Betroffenen, ist unerträglich.

Wenn Betroffene in diesem Alter derart hohe Werte haben, dabei spielen derartige Schwankungen überhaupt keine Rolle, ist Abklärung dringend geboten.

Wenn man bei sich selbst dies nicht für erforderlich hält, sollte man im Zweifelsfall Zurückhaltung bewahren, zumal bekannt sein dürfte, dass gerade der PSA-Wert mit hohen Unsicherheiten behaftet ist.

Gute Nacht !

----------


## lumberjack

> ..., wie  gefährlich dieses Forum sein kann; diese wiederholte Verharmlosung,  gerade bei sehr jungen Betroffenen, ist unerträglich.


Stimmt! Danke für diese offenen Worte.

Jack

----------


## buschreiter

Nun mal zum weiteren Vorgehen: Ist eine sofortige OP nicht ohnehin unmöglich? Ich kann mich nur daran entsinnen, daß bei mir zwischen Biopsie und OP mindestens 6 Wochen liegen mussten. Ferner wurde mir vom Urologen Casodex 150 verschrieben, die ich auch artig genommen habe, bis der Operateur im Zweitmeinungsgespräch davon abgeraten hat. Bitte hierzu noch eine weitere Meinung (mindestens) einholen, falls Casodex oder Ähnliches verschrieben und genommen wird!

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Achim,




> Nun mal zum weiteren Vorgehen: Ist eine sofortige OP nicht ohnehin unmöglich? Ich kann mich nur daran entsinnen, daß bei mir zwischen Biopsie und OP mindestens 6 Wochen liegen mussten.


interessante Frage. Nach der bei mir erfolgten Re-Biopsie (20 St.) erfolgte die OP nach 4 Wochen, so schnell wie möglich.




> Ferner wurde mir vom Urologen Casodex 150 verschrieben, die ich auch  artig genommen habe, bis der Operateur im Zweitmeinungsgespräch davon  abgeraten hat. Bitte hierzu noch eine weitere Meinung (mindestens)  einholen, falls Casodex oder Ähnliches verschrieben und genommen  wird!


Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass ein Antiandrogen jetzt erforderlich ist - sofern Markus sich kurzfristig für eine palliative Therapie entscheidet.

Jack

----------


## Harald_1933

> Vorweg, ich bin wieder heil zurück, erfreue mich bester Gesundheit und habe allerhöchste Motivation, der Pensionskasse des Landes Berlin noch sehr lange auf der Tasche zu liegen.


Lieber Reinhard,

immerhin hast Du Deinen Berliner Humor auf Deiner letzten sehr langen Reise nicht verloren. Mögen Dir noch viele solcher Reisen beschert sein.  




> Wenn Betroffene in diesem Alter derart hohe Werte haben, dabei spielen derartige Schwankungen überhaupt keine Rolle, ist Abklärung dringend geboten.


Nach dem Motto, dass jeder Tumor anders gestrickt bzw. sich individuell fast nie absolut gleich darstellt resp. entwickelt, kann man Dir nur zustimmen.

Bei G3, Gleason 7a=3+4 T1c ist eine Ektomie wegen des jugendlichen Alters von Markus egal nach welcher Op.-Methode sehr wohl angebracht. G3 + T1c irritiert etwas mein laienhaftes Verständnis für den malignen Befund. Wie auch immer, möge Markus ein goldenes Händchen für die beste anstehende Therapie haben.

*"Fürchte dich, Unrecht zu tun! Dann brauchst du nichts weiter zu fürchten"*
(Benjamin Franklin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## lumberjack

> ist eine Ektomie wegen des jugendlichen Alters von Markus egal nach welcher Op.-Methode sehr wohl angebracht.


So ist es Harald. Allerdings rate ich Markus zur offenen OP (ich möchte damit keine Grundsatzdiskussion zur OP-Methode entfachen!)




> mit einer Infiltrationsgrad von 5% *bis 100%.*
> Alle im rechten Prostatalappen, nur einmal* links dorsal mit 5% 3+3*.
> Rechts aber happig :
> 1. Basis Dorsal lateral 70% 3+3=6
> 2. Mitte  Dorsal lateral 25% 3+3=6
> 3.Apex rechts dorsal 98% 3+4=7a
> 4."         "       "     40% 3+4=7a
> 5.Mitte rechts dorsal 100% 3+4=7a
> 6.Basis rechts dorsal 70% 3+4=7a
> ...


T1c irritiert mich ein wenig, laut dem Befund ist es doch mind. T2?




> Wie auch immer, möge Markus ein goldenes Händchen für die beste  anstehende Therapie haben.


... wünsche ich auch.

Jack

----------


## buschreiter

> Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass ein Antiandrogen jetzt erforderlich ist - sofern Markus sich kurzfristig für eine palliative Therapie entscheidet.
> 
> Jack


Mein damaliger (ehemaliger) Urologe war der Auffassung, daß bei jungen Betroffenen der Tumor IMMER aggressiv sei. Deswegen bekam ich die Casodex. Allerdings ist der Gleason unabhängig von dem Alter (bei mir nach Biopsie 6, nach OP 7a). Nur haben jüngere Menschen in der Regel eine höhere Lebenserwartung...Die Gabe eines Antiandrogens war nach Auffassung meines Operateurs, wie auch meines neuen Urologen weder notwendig, noch richtig, noch hilfreich. Deswegen mein Hinweis zur Zweitmeinung und einem Gespräch mit dem Operateur, falls ein Antiandrogen verschrieben worden ist. Ich würde es nicht mehr nehmen, damals wusste ich es nicht besser.

ach so...ich denke, es sollte heilende Therapie heißen und nicht palliativ...

Gruß Achim

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jack,
T1c = Tumor durch Nadelbiopsie festgestellt - T2/T3/T4 wird erst nach erfolgter Ektomie vergeben , d.h. nach Aufarbeitung durch den Pathologen festgestellt.
Stadieneinteilung nach TNM .
Gruß Skipper

----------


## lumberjack

> nicht palliativ...


Ja, sollte kurativ sein!!!

Jack

----------


## Mikael

> Mein damaliger (ehemaliger) Urologe war der Auffassung, daß bei jungen Betroffenen der Tumor IMMER aggressiv sei.


Tjaja, wie schön es wäre, wenn man die Glaskugel des PCa endlich ein wenig erhellen könnte. Da macht man aus "häufig" gern mal "immer" und strickt sich eine Quasi-Leitlinie. Geht natürlich nicht. Das einzig konstante ist und bleibt, dass jeder Fall individuell zu bewerten ist.

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Skipper,

stimmt. Ich bin voreilig von dem zu erwartenden (Mindest-)Befund ausgegangen.

Jack

----------


## Levil13

Hallo,

Erst einmal Danke für eure Antworten und eure Hinweise. Sind im Kopf gespeichert.
Morgen habe ich den Knochenscan und CT Abdomen und natürlich schiss, dass ich wieder schlechte Nachrichten bekomme. Mein Selbstvertrauen bei Diagnosen hat etwas gelitten.
Medikamente habe ich nicht bekommen und wenn ich am Freitag bei dem Gespräch in Herne kein schlechtes Gefühl habe und für Montag buche, wird es dann ja auch schnell gehen.
Die 6 Wochen unterschied zwischen Biopsie und OP habe ich bei meinem Urologen angesprochen, er sagte mir, es würde nichts ausmachen.
Ich denke auch, dass ich bei dem Befund nicht viel erhoffen kann. Das wichtigste für mich ist das Überleben.

Gruß
        Markus

----------


## spertel

Hallo Harald, Hallo Jack..........

Ich habe Markus empfohlen...

a) auf eine Operation mit der Da-Vinci-Methode zu verzichten, da  m. E. eine extendierte Lymphadenektomie erfolgen sollte, um eventuell schon vorhandene (Mikro)-Metastasen im Zuge der Op mit zu entfernen. Es gibt mehrfach geäußerte Hinweise, dass dies bei einer retropubischen Op besser zu realisieren sei. 

b) auf eine Nervschonung zu verzichten. Ein verantwortungsvoller Operateur nimmt eh auf der Seite des starken Befall die Nerven weg; ebenso würde ich davon ausgehen, dass zumindest mittelfristig eine Nachbestrahlung erfolgen könnte. Dies läßt vermuten, dass dann die Potenz eh nicht mehr das gewünschte Potential hat, so dass ein gänzlicher Verzicht auf Nervenerhalt mit dem Operateur zu erörtern wäre.

c) in jedem Fall auf eine Hormonspritze oder Casodex zu verzichten, da dies aus bekannten Gründen nicht dienlich ist.

Da Markus momentan mit der Einschätzung seiner eigenen Situation und der Beurteilung der Hinweise meinerseits überfordert sein dürfte, habe ich ihm dringend empfohlen, schnellstmöglich einen Termin bei Prof. Heidenreich in Aachen zu erwirken, um u. a. die von mir angesprochenen Punkte zu erörtern. Auch Prof. M. Schostack wäre hier sicherlich eine der besten Adressen.

Ergänzend habe ich ihm einen Urologen aus Hamburg empfohlen, der meines Erachtens auf dem neuesten Stand der urologischen Erkenntnisse ist. Ich würde mich dort  bestens aufgehoben fühlen.

Da weiss man was man hat, und die Bahn macht´s möglich.......

Im Übrigen ist meine Meinung  letztendlich irrelevant; wichtiger ist, dass Markus nun in die richtigen Hände gerät !

Gruss

----------


## lumberjack

> Ich denke auch, dass ich bei dem Befund nicht viel erhoffen kann. Das wichtigste für mich ist das Überleben.


Markus,

auch wenn durch die letzten Jahre etwas Zeit verloren gegangen ist, befindest du dich nicht gleich im Überlebenskampf. Wenn die RPE gut verläuft, kannst du hoffentlich bald wieder ein ganz normales Leben führen. Nach dem Diagnoseschock musst du nun die richtige Entscheidung treffen: WER dich WIE operiert. Nichts überstürtzen, 2 Wochen mehr oder weniger spielen jetzt auch keine Rolle. Schnell gebaut ist schnell versaut...

Jack

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Reinhard,

ich hatte zwischen zeitlich etwas gepostet, ohne deinen Beitrag zur Kenntnis genommen zu haben - sorry.




> Hallo Harald, Hallo Jack..........
> Ich habe Markus empfohlen....
> ..., dass Markus nun in die richtigen Hände gerät !


Deinen Empfehlungen stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.

Jack

----------


## Harald_1933

> T1c = Tumor durch Nadelbiopsie festgestellt - T2/T3/T4 wird erst nach erfolgter Ektomie vergeben , d.h. nach Aufarbeitung durch den Pathologen festgestellt.
>  Stadieneinteilung nach TNM .


Hallo Skipper,

das wäre für mich neu. 

Auszug aus meiner PKH vom 26.10.2001 bei www.myprostate.eu:

"Die ohne Narkose von einem Oberarzt im Klinikum Ludwigshafen vorgenommene ultraschallgesteuerte Oktantenbiopsie ergab in 3 von 4 Stanzen der rechten Seite ein Prostatakarzinom G 2 a mit einem Gleason Score 7 (3 + 4). Prostatavolumen 30 cm³. Kapsel eben noch erhalten. (palpatorisch nicht vergrößert) T 2a NO +MO. 

Im erbetenen Schreiben vom 6.11.2001 wird von Prof. Stockamp ein Tumorstadium T 2 a angenommen, was sich jedoch in jedem zweiten Fall nach operativ entfernter Prostata als T 3 mit organüberschreitendem Wachstum herausstellen würde."

 




Histologische Klassifizierung des Prostatakrebses nach WHO
(World Health Organization) 
Die nach WHO vorgenommene Klassifizierung beurteilt einerseits die Drüsenarchitektur, andererseits die Zellkernstruktur:

Beurteilung der Drüsenarchitektur
G 1: einfache Drüsen, teilweise mit papillären Strukturen
G 2: Verschmelzung von Drüsen mit kribriformen Mustern
G 3: abortive und fehlende Drüsenbildung

Beurteilung nach der Kernstruktur (Kernaplasie)
G 1: gering
G 2: mäßig
G 3: stark

Bitte auch die zweite Position meiner Signatur anklicken, in der sehr viele Details aufgeschlüsselt sind.

@Markus, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied!!

*"Der Himmel weiß unendlich mehr als alle Philosophen"*
(Friedrich II)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LudwigS

Wenn wegen erhöhtem PSA  tumorvermutend weiter diagnostiziert wird, gibt es zwei Befunde.

1. den Tastbefund
2. den Biopsiebefund

Den Tastbefund nennt man klinischen Befund.

Eine nichtverhärtete Prostata ist klinisch unauffällig, bekommt einen T1c, exakt wäre cT1c.
Da es keinen pT1c gibt, kann man das c vor dem T1c weglassen.

Anders bei T2-Tumoren.
Da kann man Biopsiebefunde in einem Quadranten, in beiden Quadranten eines Lappens oder in beiden Lappen haben.
Genau bezeichnet, wären diese genannten pathologischen Biopsiebefunde pT2a bis pT2c.

Wenn man das pnur postoperativ einsetzen will, muss man den stanzbioptischen Befund mit einem Wort wie stanzbioptisch" oder ähnlich bezeichnen.

Wenn man also einen an einer Stelle tastbaren Tumor (cT2a), positive Stanzen in beiden Lappen ohne sichtbaren Kapseldurchbruch (stanzbioptisch T2c bzw.präoperativ pT2c) hat, kann nach OP durchaus ein pT3a, ein Tumor mit Kapseldurchbruch, das tatsächliche Ergebnis lauten.

Zusammengefasst unser Beispiel: cT2a und präoperativ pT2c, postoperativ pT3a.
Wenn man das p nur postoperativ verwenden will, muss dieses Beispiel lauten:
cT2a, stanzbioptisch T2c, pT3a.

Auch Ärzte haben da ihre Probleme  :L&auml;cheln: 


Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Ludwig,

und was bedeutet es denn nun bei oder für  Markus?

*"Es ist wie es ist, und es kommt wie es kommt"*
(Vom 100-jährigen, der aus dem Fenster sprang)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LudwigS

> Lieber Ludwig,
> 
> und was bedeutet es denn nun bei oder für  Markus?
> 
> *"Es ist wie es ist, und es kommt wie es kommt"*
> (Vom 100-jährigen, der aus dem Fenster sprang)
> 
> Gruß Harald



Da ich von positivem Tastbefund nichts gelesen haben, positive Stanzen in beiden Lappen waren:

T1c, stanzbioptisch T2c, postoperativ pT??

oder anders geschrieben: T1c, präoperativ pT2c, postoperativ pT??

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Ludwig,

zu deinen Beiträgen Folgendes:



> ...zu  einem Urologen. Bei der dabei erfolgten Untersuchung stellte der Urologe  eine verhärtete Stelle an der Prostata fest. Daraufhin wurde ein  PSA-Test gemacht. Ergebnis: 13,6!! ...


also:

cT1? 
pT2c - stanzbioptisch
pT?? - postoperativ, wahrscheinlich höher als vorher

Jack

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig,
> 
> zu deinen Beiträgen Folgendes:
> 
>  Zitat von *Levil13* 
> _...zu einem Urologen. Bei der dabei erfolgten Untersuchung stellte der Urologe eine verhärtete Stelle an der Prostata fest. Daraufhin wurde ein PSA-Test gemacht. Ergebnis: 13,6!! ..._
> 
> also:
> 
> ...



Wenn es so ist, cT2a (nur eine Stelle tastbar - wäre die Prostata ringsrum hart, wäre es ein cT2c.
Wobei ein Tastbefund natürlich seine Unsicherheiten hat.

pT2c - stanzbioptisch
pT?? - postoperativ, wahrscheinlich höher als vorher

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## lumberjack

> wenn ich am Freitag bei dem Gespräch in Herne kein schlechtes Gefühl habe und für Montag buche, wird es dann ja auch schnell gehen.
> Die 6 Wochen unterschied zwischen Biopsie und OP habe ich bei meinem Urologen angesprochen, er sagte mir, es würde nichts ausmachen.


Hallo Markus,

hast du das Ergebnis des CT?


Jack

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen,

@ Jack Danke, dass du Nachgefragt hast.

CT Abdomen und Knochen Scan ohne Auffälligkeiten. Der Tag ging noch einmal so richtig an die Nerven.
Aber gut, den hab ich dann schon mal ohne verheerende Diagnose überstanden.

Dank Reinholds Ratschlag hatte ich Kontakt zu Prof. Heidenreich und ich hatte schon mal eine Meinung vor dem gestrigen Gespräch.
Die Vorgehensweisen unterscheiden sich auch nicht. Das Prostatazentrum Herne wird eine offene RPE durchführen, es werden reichlich Lymphknoten entfernt und vom rechten Nerv werde ich mich wohl verabschieden müssen. Beide haben mir die Hoffnung gegeben den linken Nerv ohne Risiko behalten zu können. Es werden Schnellschnitte gemacht. 
Fühle mich in Herne gut aufgehoben und werde nun am Montag operiert.
Die kurze Zeitspanne nach der Biopsie ist nicht ideal aber würde kein Risiko darstellen und man möchte nicht noch 6 Wochen warten.

Nun mach ich mir gerade kräftig in die Buchse und hoffe trotz allem auf ein gutes Ergebnis.

LG

Markus

----------


## spertel

Sehr gut, Markus.....

Du hast nun eine zweite Meinung von kompetenter Seite, die Vorgehensweise ist identisch, und wenn Du Dich in Herne gut aufgehoben fühlst ist das auch für die Psyche wichtig.

Ich drücke Dir für Montag alle Daumen; übrigens hatte ich keinerlei Schmerzen, war sofort nach Katheterentfernung kontinent und selbst nach erfolgter Strahlentherapie scheint sich seit einiger Zeit der "kleine Mann" wieder zu Wort zu melden.

Alles wird gut, Herr Kollege..........

----------


## lumberjack

> ... wird eine offene RPE durchführen, es werden reichlich Lymphknoten entfernt und vom rechten Nerv werde ich mich wohl verabschieden müssen. Beide haben mir die Hoffnung gegeben den linken Nerv ohne Risiko behalten zu können. Es werden Schnellschnitte gemacht.


Hallo Markus,

so wie du es angehst, besteht noch eine Möglichkeit der Heilung bzw. dauerhafter Rezidivfreiheit. Falls dies nicht gelingt, hast du danach noch weitere Therapiemöglichkeiten zur Verfügung. Das die offene RPE einschl. erweiterter Lymphadenektomie von euch gewählt wurde, halte ich für die einzig richtige Entscheidung. Was die Nerv-/Gefäßschonung betrifft wird abzuwarten sein, ein erfahrener Operateur weiß was machbar ist.
Vor der OP solltest du dich nicht zu sehr fürchten. Es ist zwar ein massiver Eingiff (eine der schwersten und kompliziertesten typischen Männer-OPs) aber du wirst sehen, schon kurze Zeit danach geht es erstaunlich schnell aufwärts.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute!

Jack

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Markus,
Bin zur Zeit in Theraphie im RPTC München und habe deine Geschichte kurz durchgelesen, melde mich später wieder !
Ich frage mich nur:
Warum lässt du bei dir nicht zur Präzisen Diagnose nicht einfach eine Bildgebende hochauflösende Untersuchung durchführend ??
Bei deiner Geschichte wäre unbedingt eine hochauflösende P.E.T.- CT erforderlich, meiner Meinung nach.!
Die wird allerdings "noch" nicht "freiwillig" von den Kassen bezahlt, als vorab das mit einer entsprechenden Klinik besprechen !!

Beispiel: https://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de...agnostik+.html

Gruss RAE

----------


## skipper

Hallo RAE,
und was soll die PET-CT in der Situation bringen ? Welche zusätzlichen Erkenntnisse die der Operateur bei der Op ohnehin gewinnt ? 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## spertel

Ganz "tolle" Idee....!!!!!

Was wäre denn die therapeutische Konsequenz ?????

Läßt Du uns an Deinem Wissen teilhaben ?

Hätte man dies in Herne für nötig empfunden, so hätte man dies sicher veranlaßt.

Markus täte gut daran, sich kurz vor der Op nicht weiter verunsichern zu lassen !

----------


## Harald_1933

> Fühle mich in Herne gut aufgehoben und werde nun am Montag operiert.
>  Die kurze Zeitspanne nach der Biopsie ist nicht ideal aber würde kein Risiko darstellen und man möchte nicht noch 6 Wochen warten.
>  Nun mach ich mir gerade kräftig in die Buchse und hoffe trotz allem auf ein gutes Ergebnis


Gut aufgehoben, Markus, das ist sehr wichtig, weil der eigene Glaube an das Gelingen dadurch positiv beeinflusst wird.

Das mit der Buchse meine ich als kräftigen Schluck zu verstehen. Dann sollte es ein guter Tropfen sein, um morgen entspannt vor Deinem Operateur aufzutauchen. Vielleicht überträgt sich Deine Ruhe auf ihn. 

Ich wünsche Dir einen erfolgreichen Ablauf.

*"Die Hoffnung ist stärker als unsere Logik. Und das ist ihr Zauber"*
(Monika Minder)

Gruß Harald

----------


## nokurae

Ist doch ganz offensichtlich oder ??
Vor Irgendeiner Therapie sollte immer die Optimale Diagnose erfolgen !! (Zeit war genug dazu)
dann von mindestens von 2 unterschiedlichen Ärzten eine Meinung einholen !!

danach "*Vielleicht*" eine entsprechende OP und nicht andersrum !!!
ein Operateur führt ausschließlich seine geplante OP durch und kann dabei eine Qualifizierte Diagnose im gesamten Körper niemals ersetzen, das ist meine feste Meinung !

Sorry .. Hab das ganze leider etwas sehr spät gelesen,
wenn morgen bereits eine OP geplant ist, kommt meine Meinungsäußerung dazu natürlich sehr spät !!

Gruss RAE

----------


## lumberjack

> Warum lässt du bei dir nicht zur Präzisen Diagnose nicht einfach eine Bildgebende hochauflösende Untersuchung durchführend ??


Hallo RAE,

was meinst du mit "Präzisen Diagnose"?

Bei Markus' Diagnoseweg ist leider schon viel, sehr viel Zeit vergangen und einige Forum-Vielschreiber hatten eventl. auch dazu beigetragen.
Die vorliegende Diagnose ist eindeutig und hätte das auch schon früher sein können.

Jack

----------


## lumberjack

> danach "*Vielleicht*" eine entsprechende OP und nicht andersrum !!!


Hallo RAE,

*vielleicht* warten, bis Metastasen von der Schädeldecke bis in die Oberschenkel als bunte Bildchen zu sehen sind, damit sich die "Diagnose-Investition" lohnt?

Hier das Ergebnis der Diagnose:




> Ich wollte so vorsichtig sein und nun hat es mich doch schlimm erwischt.
> Habe den Befund bekommen. Von 14 Stanzen haben 9 ein Adenokarzinom mit einer Infiltrationsgrad von 5% bis 100%.
> Alle im rechten Prostatalappen, nur einmal links dorsal mit 5% 3+3.
> Rechts aber happig :
> 1. Basis Dorsal lateral 70% 3+3=6
> 2. Mitte  Dorsal lateral 25% 3+3=6
> 3.Apex rechts dorsal 98% 3+4=7a
> 4."         "       "     40% 3+4=7a
> 5.Mitte rechts dorsal 100% 3+4=7a
> ...


Tut mir leid wenn etwas zu deutlich bin.

Jack

----------


## nokurae

Jack  !
Das ist keine Diagnose sonder nur eine "Teildiagnose" !
nämlich das Ergebnis einer Biopsie !

----------


## lumberjack

> Jack  !
> Das ist keine Diagnose sonder nur eine "Teildiagnose" !
> nämlich das Ergebnis einer Biopsie !


Für Markus hoffe ich, dass es nicht nur eine Teildiagnose ist. Dazu gibt es Grund und Hoffnung.

Was sollte zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eine weitere bildgebende Diagnostik bewirken?

Jack

----------


## Starlight

Hallo Markus,

ich möchte Dir, trotz der jetzigen, sehr schweren Zeit, Hoffnung machen.

Das Forum hat auch mir viel Hilfe und Informationen gegeben, am Ende ist aber jeder doch für sich alleine.
Meine Diagnose war Deiner sehr ähnlich und endete dann auch mit einer (DaVinci) OP und linksseitigem Nervenerhalt.
Seitdem sind etwas mehr als sieben Monate vergangen; meine bisherigen Erfahrungen kannst Du auf myProstate nachlesen.

Alles Gute und viel Glück

----------


## Mikael

> Tut mir leid wenn etwas zu deutlich bin.


Ganz und gar nicht, Jack! Das hätte von mir aus auch gern noch deutlicher ausfallen können.

----------


## spertel

Was ist hier ganz offensichtlich, nokurae ?

Anstatt hier zu schwadronieren hättest Du mir/uns den Erkenntnisgewinn der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Bildgebung erklären können, der die bisher vorliegenden Befunde aus therapeutischer Sicht ergänzen und die geplante Vorgehensweise signifikant ändern würde.

Würdest Du aufmerksam lesen wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass diese Frage bereits mehrfach gestellt worden ist; ich bin offensichtlich nicht der Einzige, der neugierig ist und gerne dazu lernt.

Dass hier möglicherweise ein einseitiger Kapseldurchbruch oder sogar ein Lymphknotenbefall möglich ist weiss man anhand des Biopsieergebnisses auch ohne Bildgebung.

Der bereits eingetretene Zeitverlust ist für die Beurteilung der Sinnhaftigkeit Deiner Idee völlig irrelevant.

Was ist eigentlich eine Teildiagnose ?

Gute Nacht

----------


## Levil13

Hallo,

Bin Gestern aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden. Es war eine harte Woche aber rückblickend ging alles sehr schnell und ich habe mich immer in guten Händen gewähnt.
Es wurden 15 Lymphknoten entfernt, keine Lymphknotenmetastasen. 
Die Randschnitte frei.
Auf der linken Seite konnte der Nerv erhalten bleiben.
PSA 12,7 am Aufnahmetag
Turmorklassifikation:
Grading: G3 Gleason7a=3 (70%) 4 (30%)
Stadieneinteilung: pT2c pN0 M0 L0 Vo Pn1 Stadium II
R-Klassifikation   R0

Habe noch starke Probleme das Wasser beim Gehen zu halten, beim Sitzen und Liegen habe ich keine Probleme.
Hoffe es bessert sich nach einiger Zeit.
Nächste Woche geht es zur AHB nach Bad Wildungen.
Und dann wird schon bald die Nachsorge beginnen, jetzt aber will ich mich erst einmal erholen und mir nicht schon wieder Sorgen machen.
Danke für euren Zuspruch und Rat.

LG

----------


## spertel

Glückwunsch, Markus, zu diesem hervorragend guten Befund.

Schalte jetzt erst einmal ab und komme zur Ruhe; bei diesem Befund braucht man eigentlich keine Panik haben.

Gut möglich, dass sich das Thema für Dich auch vollständig erledigt hat.........

Gruss

----------


## lumberjack

> ...jetzt aber will ich mich erst einmal erholen und mir nicht schon wieder Sorgen machen.


Genau so. Grund für Sorgen solltest du auch nicht haben. Jetzt beginnt die Zeit, in der es wieder aufwärts geht. Stück für Stück.

Viel Erfolg dabei.

Jack

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Markus,

Top!! Wie mich das freut, das von Dir zu lesen. Auch wenn Jack es schon geschrieben hat, will ich mich gern wiederholen: Ab jetzt geht es aufwärts!

Die besten Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen,

Nachdem ich nun die 100 Tage nach der OP überschritten habe wollte ich mal eine kurze Rückmeldung geben wie es mir ergangen ist.
Die im Anschluss durchgeführte AHB in Bad Wildungen hat mir sehr gut getan. 
Ich erlangte in den 3 Wochen meine Kontinenz zurück und bin nun vollständig trocken.
Am Anfang wurde ein PSA von 0,19  ermittelt und mit dem Wert 0,00 wurde ich entlassen.
Mein kleiner Freund lässt sich noch ziemlich bitten, ohne Hilfsmittel(aber auch oft mit) will er nicht , aber ich habe weiterhin Geduld.
Ansonsten geht es mir blendend.
Der einzige Wermutstropfen an diesen schönen Tagen ist nur der Gedanke an den nächsten PSA-Test, aber dieses Gefühl kennen nun mal alle hier.
Ich möchte mich noch mal bei allen bedanken die in diesem Forum im Februar an meiner Seite waren.
LG
      Markus

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Markus,

Glückwunsch, dass alles so gut funktioniert hat. Sei zunächst einmal froh darüber, dass Dein PSA auf 0 gegangen ist. Ansonsten wäre alles schwieriger geworden. 

Viele Grüße und weitere 0-Messungen wünscht

WernerE

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo Markus,
nur nicht ungeduldig werden.
Gestern war die OP meines Mannes genau 4  Monate her. Kontinent war er Gott sei Dank bereits nach 5 Tagen, als der Katheter gezogen wurde. Bei der ersten PSA Messung (31.03) war dieser bei 0,07, am 22.05. dann bei 0,00.
Potenzmäßig rührt sich mal noch gar nichts, wobei der Urologe das sehr entspannt sieht (und ich als Ehefrau ebenfalls). Mein Mann nimmt nun 3x pro Woche Cialis 5mg. Mal sehen, ob nicht doch etwas langsam wieder erwacht. 
Ich sehe das wirklich sehr entspannt, für mich gibt es andere Dinge, die eine Ehe/ Beziehung ausmachen. Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Kontinenz völlig hergestellt ist, dass der PSA jetzt bei 0,0 liegt. Allein dies ist für mich mehr als beruhigend und ein Geschenk - und nimmt mir (im Moment) einfach ganz viel Angst. Alles andere wird irgendwann auch wieder 'erwachen'. Und selbst wenn der Dornröschenschlaf bleibt - ich liebe meinen Mann nicht weniger!

----------


## lumberjack

> ... mit dem Wert 0,00 wurde ich entlassen.


Das ist eine sehr gute Entwicklung, wenn der PSA nach so kurzer Zeit auf 0,00 ng/ml fällt!


Hallo Markus,

schön, das von dir zu lesen.




> Mein kleiner Freund lässt sich noch ziemlich bitten, ohne  Hilfsmittel(aber auch oft mit) will er nicht , aber ich habe weiterhin  Geduld.


Die Geduld brauchst du noch ein Weilchen. Nicht aufgeben, das wird wieder!


Jack

----------


## Levil13

Hallo,

Meine OP liegt nun 1 1/2 Jahre zurück und ich wollte mal berichten wie es mir bisher ergangen ist.

Anfänglich hatte ich starke Probleme mit der nicht mehr vorhandenen Kontinenz, dieses Problem wurde nach der AHB kontinuierlich besser
und war schließlich kein Thema mehr.

Sexuell durchlief ich ein ziemliches Tal aber siehe da auch hier wird es nach viel Geduld immer besser und sollte ich von weiteren Therapien 
verschont bleiben wird es mit Ciallis und Co auch weiter voran gehen :-)

Schon seit längerem konnte ich sowohl an mir als auch an meinem Umfeld erkennen, dass ich wieder im normalen Leben angekommen bin.
Mein Beruf kann schon mal ganz schön stressig sein und deshalb bin ich froh den Anforderungen wieder voll und ganz gewachsen zu sein.

Problematisch wird es weiterhin bei den PSA-Kontrollen, an den Tagen vor dem Ergebnis überfällt mich schon eine wirkliche Panik und hier zeichnet 
sich keine Entwarnung ab.

Nach den ersten PSA Ergebnissen mit 0,00 bin ich nun bei 0,07 angelangt.
März 2015   0,00
Juni  2015   0.00
Sep  2015   0,01

Jan  2016   0,03
Apr  2016   0,04
Jul   2016   0,07

Noch befinde ich mich somit in einem Bereich in dem der Wert noch keine Therapie zur Folge hat aber ich mich damit befassen muss was auf 
mich zu kommen kann.
Mein Urologe hat mir geraten im Prostatakrebszentrum Herne (dort erfolgte auch die OP) vorstellig zu werden um mögliche Vorgehensweisen
zu erörtern.

Ansonsten fühle ich mich sehr gut und genieße viele Dinge mehr als vor der Krebsdiagnose.

Gruß 
 Markus

----------


## Levil13

Hallo,

Und wieder war der PSA-Wert zu erzittern.
Leider mit einer sehr schlechten Nachricht, innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 0,07 auf nun 0,15.
Der Trend ist leider zu klar um noch Hoffnung zu haben von einem Rezidiv verschont zu bleiben.
Dabei fing es mit zwei 0,00 Werten so gut an.
Die große Frage, wie so oft, wo kann ich die bösen Buben packen.
Cool bleiben, abwarten und auf ein sehendes  PSMA PET CT hoffen oder doch auf Verdacht bestrahlen?
Der Verlauf hat leider mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von unter drei Monaten zu viel Geschwindigkeit.
Nach der OP mit R0 könnte der Weg der Metastasen eventuell durch die Perineuralscheideninvasion erklärt werden.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es auf diesem Weg ein bevorzugtes Ziel gibt, Knochen oder Lymphknoten?

LG

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Markus,

das ist sehr schwer zu sagen. Deinen Äußerungen folgend ist aber klar, dass Du das selbst weißt. Du hängst so in der Mitte von Therapie Bestrahlung und Warten auf PSMA-PET-CT. Deshalb hast Du wahrscheinlich auch noch keine weiteren Antworten erhalten.

Warte auf die Antwort von einem unserer Forums-Spezialisten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Markus,



> Noch befinde ich mich somit in einem Bereich in dem der Wert noch keine Therapie zur Folge hat aber ich mich damit befassen muss was auf 
> mich zu kommen kann.


in einem anderen thread haben wir uns gerade lang und breit darüber ausgetauscht, wo man solche und viele andere Informationen findet. Deine Situation und was in ihr standardmäßig getan wird, ist im Ersten Rat, Abschnitt 7.13.1, ausführlich beschrieben. Das muss hier nicht alles noch einmal aufgedröselt werden, bitte lies dort nach.
Sagen zu wollen, wohin der Krebs als erstes metastasiert, ist Kaffeesatzleserei. Beides ist möglich. Lass mal Deine Alkalische Phosphatase bestimmen. Wenn sie im Normalbereich ist (30...129 ng/ml), dann tut sich in den Knochen höchstwahrscheinlich noch nichts.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Markus,

Ralf hat nun die Richtung vorgegeben. In dem aufgeführten Abschnitt aus dem "Ersten Rat" findest Du vorerst, was zu tun ist bzw. was man tun könnte. Ergänzend findest Du -* hier* - ausführliche Beschreibungen, was alles zu beachten ist. Ich wünsche Dir das berühmte goldene Händchen für die demnächst fällige weitere Therapieentscheidung.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Levil13

Dank euch für die Antworten,

Ich werde weiter berichten.

Gruß Markus

----------


## Levil13

Hallo zusammen,
Habe heute Abend meinen neuen PSA Wert von 0,2 erfahren.
Gleichzeitig wurde bei mir heute ein PSMA PET CT gemacht, Ergebnis bekomme ich frühestens Gründonnerstag.
Ich konnte mich ja schon auf ein Rezidiv einstellen, musste dann aber doch bei der Bekanntgabe 0,2 schlucken.
Auch die PSA-VZ macht mir Sorge.
Mit dem Ergebnis des PET CT wird dann weiter entschieden.
Eine PSA Falle, wie die Überschrift von diesem Thread gewählt , kann man es wohl nicht mehr nennen.
Der PSA geht nun leider recht konstant in eine Richtung.

Gruß Markus

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Markus,

da ist nur zu hoffen, dass etwas entdeckt wird, was noch lokal behandelbar ist.

Viel Glück

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Bei 0,2 hat mich mein URO sofort zur Bestrahlung geschickt. Nach 35 Bestrahlungen ist der PSA Wert schon fast 1 Jahr immer auf <0,07. Schau mer mal wie lange ?

----------


## Georg_

Michi,

das funktioniert wenn der Tumor noch in der Prostataloge ist, also bei der Operation nicht komplett entfernt wurde. In Deinem Profil steht "R1", also ein positiver (befallener) Schnittrand. Dazu zitiere ich aus dem "Ersten Rat":
"Der Pathologe schaut sich auch die Oberfläche des Organs unter dem Mikroskop an, dort, wo die Prostata vom umgebenden Gewebe freipräpariert
wurde, den sogenannten Schnittrand. Findet er hier Krebszellen, besteht der begründete Verdacht, dass an dieser Stelle auch in der Prostataloge Krebszellen zurückgeblieben sind. Im pathologischen Befund wird er dies als R1 angeben. Ein R1-Befund macht die Notwendigkeit einer
Nachbehandlung wahrscheinlich. In der Regel ist dies eine Bestrahlung (adjuvante Radiatio).

Bei Markus steht aber "R0", es ist daher gut möglich, dass der PSA Anstieg von einer Metastase kommt. Dann wäre die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nutzlos. Wieder dem "Ersten Rat" entnommen ein Zitat aus der Leitlinie: "Der medizinische Nutzen einer zusätzlichen Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege ist derzeit nicht eindeutig erwiesen."

Ich glaube bei Markus ist die Entscheidung nicht einfach.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Georg,

die Entscheidung wird wirklich schwer sein. Aber vielleicht hilft ja gerade an der Stelle die PSMA-PET-CT, in dem sie (mit Glück) zeigt, wo sich das Rezidiv befindet.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Levil13

Hallo,
Heute habe ich das Ergebnis des PSMA PET CT bekommen. 
Keine Auffälligkeiten!!
Na ja, ein Versuch war es wert.
Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich zwischenzeitlich die größten Horrorvisionen bezüglich der Auswertung der Bilder hatte, dass ich als ich das Ergebnis bekam erleichtert auf dem Patientenstuhl zusammen sank .
Aber nun ist die Angst gewichen und es wird mir klar, dass nun nur noch die Bestrahlung auf Verdacht als Option bleibt.
Die Chance, ich habe keine Ahnung wie hoch sie in meinem Fall ist, kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.

Gruß Markus

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo,
> Heute habe ich das Ergebnis des PSMA PET CT bekommen. 
> Keine Auffälligkeiten!!
> Na ja, ein Versuch war es wert.
> Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich zwischenzeitlich die größten Horrorvisionen bezüglich der Auswertung der Bilder hatte, dass ich als ich das Ergebnis bekam erleichtert auf dem Patientenstuhl zusammen sank .
> Aber nun ist die Angst gewichen und es wird mir klar, dass nun nur noch die Bestrahlung auf Verdacht als Option bleibt.
> Die Chance, ich habe keine Ahnung wie hoch sie in meinem Fall ist, kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> Gruß Markus


Moin Markus,

obwohl noch im jugendlichen Alter von 46 Jahren würde ich an Deiner Stelle zunächst noch eine Weile den Patientenstuhl mit einem eher geruhsamen Schaukelstuhl tauschen. Eile scheint nach den im Profil ersichtlichen Daten noch nicht angebracht. Keine Auffälligkeiten im PSMA-PET/CT bedeutet zwar nicht, dass da nichts ist; aber weiter PSA messen, sollte beim Abgleich aller Daten zunächst ausreichend sein. 

Ein ruhiges Osterfest wünscht Dir Harald.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hoi Harald

Markus' PSA steigt mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von weniger als einem halben Jahr an.
Das macht in zwei Jahren ca. 5ng/ml. Das scheint nicht viel, aber er ist jung und
daher auf Heilung angewiesen. Aber in weiteren vier oder fünf Jahren ohne Therapie
läge der PSA bei einigen Tausend, falls er das erleben würde.
Auch wenn in einem Jahr ein weiteres PET einige Läsionen anzeigen würde, wüsste man 
etwa gleich wenig wie jetzt: Wo sonst noch Krebs sitze, wüsste man nämlich nicht, 
man würde also genauso eine ausgedehnte Bestrahlung durchführen wie heute, nur, 
dass dann die Krankheit schon deutlich weiter fortgeschritten wäre.

Einen nachdenklichen Karfreitag wünscht
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

grundsätzlich sollte man sich mit Deinen Daten und Bedenken anfreunden. Aber nach der vorgenommenen PSMA-PET/CT ohne Auffälligkeiten und diesen: pT2c pN0 M0 L0 Vo Pn1 Stadium II R-Klassifikation R0 - Fakten wäre doch zunächst ein Abwarten angebracht, oder sollte man sofort einfach drauflosbestrahlen lassen?  Ob man bei 0.2 ng/ml mehr mit einer Kontrastmitteleingabe zu sehen bekommt, ist vielleicht einen Versuch wert. Ein erfahrener Onkologe ist hier wohl vonnöten. Markus wird sicher nunmehr nach Deinen warnenden Hinweisen rascher wieder aktiv werden. Und das ist sicher auch gut so.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Es hängt davon ab, wie aggressiv man gegen den Tumor vorgehen möchte. Der PSA Trend zeigt bei Markus eindeutig nach oben, so dass man nicht bis 0,2 abwarten muss. Die neueren Studien sagen, dass es in so einer Situation besser ist wenn man schon vor 0,2 anfängt. Also leitliniengerecht wäre die jetzige Bestrahlung. Rein statistisch hat in den meisten Fällen eine Bestrahlung in dieser Situation eine kurative Wirkung gehabt.

Sie wirkt natürlich vor allem, wenn es sich um Tumorreste in der  Prostataloge handelt. Das weiß man jetzt ja nicht. Es kann sein, dass es  doch eine Metastase ist, die noch nicht auf dem PSMA PET/CT erscheint. Deshalb ist dies jetzt ein Versuch Tumorreste mit Bestrahlung zu beseitigen der nicht unbedingt erfolgreich sein muss. Allerdings nimmt über 0,5 wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich ab dass man damit Erfolg hat.

Hier ein Merkblatt zu diesem Thema.

Georg

----------


## Levil13

Danke Harald,Konrad und Georg für eure Antworten.
An dem Osterwochenende setze ich mich erst mal in den Schaukelstuhl.
Nach einer Woche voller Ungewissheit entspanne ich erst mal.
In der nächsten Woche werde ich dann Gespräche führen und wohl auch Maßnahmen treffen.
Mir ist bewusst, dass die Tür für eine Bestrahlung und ein bestmögliches Ergebnis nicht endlos lange geöffnet ist.
Ich habe natürlich höchsten Respekt vor den Nebenwirkungen aber was bleibt mir.
So konnte ich in den Berichten anderer Betroffener auch nachlesen das eine Bestrahlung, auch wenn sie nicht zur Heilung verhalf doch manchmal die VZ verlängern konnte .

Ich werde weiter berichten

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ob man bei 0.2 ng/ml mehr mit einer Kontrastmitteleingabe zu sehen bekommt, 
> ist vielleicht einen Versuch wert.


Ciao Harald
Ein PSMA-Tracer stellt im PET Prostatakrebszellen am genauesten dar.
Zusätzliche Kontrastmittel gibt es nicht, ausser die Spielchen mit
Farben im Computer bei der Bildberechnung und Fusionierung mit
dem CT. Für dieses hab ich bei vier PSMA-PET/CTs in Heidelberg und 
Zürich ohnehin einen Liter Kontrastmittel zu trinken bekommen, 
das scheint also Routine zu sein.
So sah man bei den Aufnahmen in Heidelberg im PET nur, was ein
guter Radiologe im CT ohnehin gesehen hätte [4].
Bei den späteren Aufnahmen in Zürich sah man dann im PET
erschreckend viel mehr als im CT mitsamt Kontrastmittel,
genug, um die bereits angeleierte Lokaltherapie (CyberKnfe)
abzuwinken zugunsten einer systemischen Therapie (PSMA-RLT)
und hinterher wieder zur perkutanen Radiatio ...

Nochwas: 
Onkologen haben keine Ahnung von den Feinheiten der 
PCa-Diagnostik und -Therapie, wie mir meiner im
Nachbarstädtchen gestand. Er freut sich immer, von meinem Fall
zu lernen, wenn er seine Fälle im Uro-Tumorboard des KSSG vorträgt.
 Man achte daher darauf, dass es ein spezialisierter Uro-Onkologen sei,
bevor man dem Urologen den Tritt gibt.
Die findet man nur im Spital, z.B.  an Zertifizierten Prostatazentren.


 Karfreitäglich Grüsse aus dem 'katholischen' Tessin, wo ich im Garten 
von Baulärm, Kettensägen und Rasenmähern umschallt bin.
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ein PSMA-Tracer stellt im PET Prostatakrebszellen am genauesten dar. Zusätzliche Kontrastmittel gibt es nicht


Moin Konrad,

es gibt auch Professoren, die eine Untersuchung per PSMA-PET/CT nicht als das Nonplusultra ansehen. Professor Reske hatte vor Jahren nach Ulm zu einer Vortragsreihe eingeladen - Du selbst warst übrigens trotz sichtbarer Müdigkeit dabei - um dann bei einem eigenen Vortrag die Leistungsfähigkeit des dort hergestellten Tracers vorzustellen. Grundsätzlich hat sich daran auch bis heute nichts geändert.

Warum also nun bei Markus keine Auffälligkeiten nach der hoch gelobten Untersuchung per PSMA-PET/CT erkannt wurden, lässt sich wohl nicht mehr zusätzlich feststellen; es sei denn durch eine erneute Überprüfung nach der nächsten PSA-Messung.

Ich wünsche Markus das goldene Händchen, den richtigen Zeitpunkt für eine Radiatio gemeinsam mit einem Uro-Onkologen herauszufinden.

Nachfolgend nur zur Info für interessierte Forumsuser, die nicht schon bestens informiert sind:

http://www.aerztezeitung.at/fileadmi...n/StatePET.pdf

http://www.petct-hannover.de/uploads...takarzinom.pdf

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positr...chenmetastasen

http://www.nuk.usz.ch/fachwissen/Seiten/pet-zentrum.aspx

Frohe Ostern

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Der PSA Wert von 0,15 ist für ein PSMA PET/CT schon sehr niedrig und ich bin etwas überrascht, dass es bei diesem Wert überhaupt durchgeführt wurde. Während einer Hormontherapie wäre das wohl anders. 

Im "Ersten Rat" steht in Tabelle 5.10.7.1, dass unter einem PSA Wert von 0,5 nur die Hälfte der Metastasen erkannt werden. Bei einem Wert unter 0,2 berichten Studien von einer Erkennungsrate von 11,3% oder 31%. Es ist daher durchaus möglich, dass vorhandene Metastasen nicht erkannt wurden.

Entsprechend der Leitlinie muss man die Bestrahlung versuchen und muss sehen, was dies bringt. Angesichts der vielen Sitzungen und möglichen Nebenwirkungen keine schönen Aussichten.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Im "Ersten Rat" steht in Tabelle 5.10.7.1, dass unter einem PSA Wert von 0,5 nur die Hälfte der Metastasen erkannt werden. Bei einem Wert unter 0,2 berichten Studien von einer Erkennungsrate von 11,3% oder 31%. Es ist daher durchaus möglich, dass vorhandene Metastasen nicht erkannt wurden.


Das ist auch heute noch so, wie die erst kürzlich aufgeschalteten Bemerkungen 
des USZ zum PSMA-PET bestätigen:




> _68__Ga-PSMA PET Indikationen:_
> Die primäre Indikation für die 68Ga-PSMA PET ist das frühe biochemische Rezidiv, 
> d.h. ein PSA Anstieg nach radikaler Prostatektomie über 0.2 ng/ml. 
> Erste grössere Studien konnten zeigen, dass die Detektionsrate von 68Ga-PSMA PET 
> für PSA Werte von 0.2-0.5 ng/ml bei etwas über 50% liegt.


Bei 0.15 bis 0.2ng/ml liegen die Detektionsraten logischerweise noch tiefer.
Ohne einen deutlichen Schritt in der Bildgebungsqualität bleibt der Konflikt zwischen
früher Bestrahlung und dem Wunsch, die PSA-Quelle sichtbar zu machen, bestehen.


Harald war so freundlich, den Link zu Nuk-USZ, der Mutter aller PETs, mitzuteilen.
http://www.nuk.usz.ch/fachwissen/Sei...t-zentrum.aspx
Die Erläuterungen und das Bildmaterial zu allen gängigen PETs sind lesenswert.
Meine beiden in [5] gezeigten PET-Bilder stammen von dort, aber es ist mir noch
nicht gelungen, die altertümlich per CD mitgeteilten Bilder ins Rotieren zu bringen.

Konrad

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen,

Nachdem die Bildgebung mich nicht weiter gebracht hat, habe ich mich nun für die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge + Lymphabflusswege entschieden.
Kreuzmarkierungen am Körper sind bereits gesetzt und jetzt kann es am Dienstag los gehen.

Ich wollte nun noch einen aktuellen PSA-Wert haben.
Etwas verblüfft war ich dann schon, als mir heute mein Urologe einen gesunkenen Wert präsentierte.
So ist der Wert nun von 0,2 auf 0,17 gesunken.
Habe nun mit meinen Ärzten gesprochen, es gab die einhellige Meinung die Bestrahlung trotzdem durchzuführen.
Ich denke auch, dass trotz des nun leichteren Abfalls des PSA-Wertes Handlungsbedarf besteht, ich bin mit 47 Jahren zu jung um die Chance trotz der Gefahr der Nebenwirkungen nicht wahrzunehmen.
Natürlich gab es die Überlegung die Bestrahlung noch etwas zu schieben aber ich denke ich bin jetzt bereit für die Bestrahlung!

Viele Grüße
Markus

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Markus!

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für die Bestrahlung und dass der letzte Rest vom Krebs getilgt wird.....
LG
Michael

----------


## Levil13

Vielen lieben Dank Michael!

----------


## buschreiter

Auch von mir alles Gute. Ich kann die Entscheidung gut nachvollziehen, war ich doch selber in einer ähnlichen Situation.

----------


## highlander

An Dir@Levil13 sieht man aber mal wieder dass trotz MRT beim ersten Mal nichts entdeckt wurde und dass der PSA trotz Karzinom auch immer wieder fallen kann wenn man gleichzeitig diese chronische Prostatitis hat.Gut dass ein weiteres MRT gemacht wurde

----------


## artisun51

Hi Markus,

ich denke, dass die Entscheidung richtig ist/war. Bei mir ist der PSA-Wert kontinuierlich gestiegen, um dann als die Bestrahlung geplant war bei 0,17 stehen zu bleiben.
Kommentar meines Uro nach der Bestrahlung: Treffer und versenkt! Seitdem ist Ruhe.
Ich hatte nur ca. 3 km zur Bestrahlung, da war es recht einfach, vorher den Darm mit gut warmem Wasser zu entleeren und die Blase mit reichlich Wasser aufzufüllen. Die Nebenwirkungen haben sich, vermutlich durch diese Vorgehensweise, in Grenzen gehalten. (Irritation bei Darm/Blase)
Toi, Toi

arti

----------


## Levil13

Danke Arti und Achim, 
Eure Bestrahlung-Erfahrung\Ergebnis gibt mir Mut!
Bisher geht es mir außer leichten Blasen\Darm Beschwerden gut.

Ja highlander, auf ein alleiniges negatives MRT sollten sich keiner verlassen!
LG
Markus

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen,
Im Juni, Juli unterzog ich mich einer Strahlentherapie im Marien Hospital Herne.
Dabei wurde die Prostataloge und die Lymphabflusswege mit 66,4 Gy bestrahlt.

In den letzten zwei Wochen der Therapie hatte ich beim Stuhlgang etwas Schmerzen sowie Müdigkeit und ziemlich verstärkten Harndrang.
Aber alles bisher wirklich gut zu ertragen und nicht wirklich schlimm.
Zum jetzigem Zeitpunkt befinde ich mich in der AHB in Bad Wildungen.
Die Schmerzen beim Stuhlgang haben sich durch die Einnahme von Rektalschaum stark gebessert und auch die Müdigkeit und der Harndrang sind weniger geworden.
Mein erster PSA Wert nach der Bestrahlung ( letzte Bestrahlung vor drei Wochen) beträgt nun 0,13.
Ist somit von 0,17 etwas zurück gegangen.
Damit bin ich erst mal zufrieden.
Die nächsten Messungen werden es dann zeigen, ich hoffe es geht weiter nach unten!
LG
Markus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die nächsten Messungen werden es dann zeigen, ich hoffe es geht weiter nach unten!


Da sind wir ganz bei dir!

Konrad

----------


## rembert

Hallo Markus,

merkwürdigerweise ist dein " Fall " bisher völlig an mir vorbeigegangen .. mir ein wenig unverständlich, da ich meinen Senf sonst garantiert schon mal abgegeben hätte... bin ja schließlich auch mit 43 Jahren in die Mühle geraten. Bei mir erfolgte die OP allerdings recht zeitnah nach erstmaliger PSA -Messung.
Kann und will dir also jetzt wenigstens alles Gute wünschen für den Erfolg der Bestrahlung !!!!!!
Lieben Gruß
rembert

----------


## Levil13

Danke Konrad
Danke Rembert

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen,

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder.
Ich habe immer hier im Forum gelesen, da ich aber noch Berufstätig bin fehlte mir oft die Zeit mich zu Wort zu melden.
Und oft versuchte ich meine Erkrankung einfach zu vergessen.
Gestern vor 5 Jahren bekam ich meine Krebsdiagnose.
Rückblickend kann ich sagen, dass ich nach der OP überwiegend sehr schöne 5 Jahre hatte.
Ich bin letzte Woche 50 Jahre alt geworden.
Trotz Operation und Bestrahlung bin ich körperlich ausgesprochen fit und fühle mich wohl in meiner Haut!
Dies könnte sich jetzt ändern, denn beide Therapien konnten den Krebs nicht besiegen.
Hatte ich nach der Bestrahlung im Juli 2018 einen Nadir von 0,08 ging es bis zu meinen neuem PSA auf 0,62 in diesem Monat hoch.
Vor 4 Monaten war er noch bei 0,32 also eine VZ von 4 Monaten.
Mein Urologe möchte jetzt die Hormontherapie einleiten.
Ich aber möchte noch warten, ich hatte immer wieder PSA Anstiege mit kurzer VZ und dann verharrte der Wert wieder länger.
Ich werde im Prostatakrebszentrum und bei einem anderen Urologen noch Zweitmeinungen erfragen.
Ich tendiere dazu folgende Maßnahmen noch vor einer Hormontherapie zu treffen.
-mir eine PSA Grenze zu setzen und einen Anstieg bis auf PSA 3-4 in Kauf zu nehmen.
-Noch mehr Sport um vor dem Eintritt absolut fit zu sein
-ein PSMA PET CT machen zu lassen und auf therapeutische Möglichkeiten zu hoffen.
- Eventuell eine frühe Chemotherapie mit begleitender Hormontherapie nach erreichen PSA 3-4. 

Frage: Würde ich ein Risiko eingehen wenn ich mir diese Grenze setze währen ich den PSA alle 2 Monate kontrollieren lasse?

LG Markus

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Markus,



> -ein PSMA PET CT machen zu lassen und auf therapeutische Möglichkeiten zu hoffen.


lies *hier*, unter welchen sehr engen Bedingungen die GKVn verpflichtet sind, eine PSMA-PET/CT zu bezahlen. Dort heißt es u. a.:



> ein gesichertes biochemisches Rezidiv gemäß Leitlinie vorliegt, eine zunächst durchgeführte (mp?) MRT keinen Befund erbrachte _und_ sich sich aus der PSMA-Diagnostik eine therapeutische Konsequenz ergibt in Form einer lokalen Therapie (gemäß Leitlinie (Salvage-) Operation oder (Salvage-) Bestrahlung), wohl auch Lymphadenektomie usw. _(Anmerkung  der Redaktion: Ob sich aus der PSMA-Diagnostik eine therapeutische  Konsequenz ergibt, weiß man aber erst, wenn sie bereits durchgeführt  worden ist)_. 
> Was bei einer evtl. behandelbaren Oligometastasierung wäre, wird nicht  klar. Sie wäre aber jedenfalls nicht leitliniengerecht, da in der  Leitlinie davon nicht die Rede ist. Ist bereits eine antihormonelle oder  Chemo-Therapie eingeleitet, ergäbe sich keine therapeutische Konsequenz  mehr und die Kosten für die PSMA-Diagnostik würden nicht übernommen  werden.


Wenn Du eine ADT einleiten würdest, ergäbe sich aus der PSMA-PET/CT keine therapeutische Konsequenz mehr.



> Frage: Würde ich ein Risiko eingehen wenn ich mir diese Grenze setze währen ich den PSA alle 2 Monate kontrollieren lasse?


Ein Risiko sicher, aber niemand ist in der Lage, es zu quantifizieren.

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Markus,

unsere Verläufe ähneln sich, obwohl Deine Histologie im Grunde genommen eigentlich günstiger ausgefallen ist. Kannst gerne mal in meinen Verlauf reinschauen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Markus, bei mir auch fast genau so wie bei dir. (5 Jahre) Nur wurde bei mir im letzten Jahr bei 0,27 eine Hormontherapie begonnen die aber nach der 3. 3 Monatsspritze wieder abgesetzt wurde da ich wieder <0,07 erreicht habe. Ich bin aber schön über 70.

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Markus,

wäre es nicht eine Möglichkeit bei zB PSA 1 ein PSMAPetCT zu machen, in der Hoffnung den Verursacher zu finden und diesen direkt anzugehen (OP oder Bestrahlung). Ich bin ja in einem ähnlich jungen Alter und würde erst einmal diesen Weg beschreiten, in der Hoffnung, dass es das war oder das zumindest die Hormontherapie herausgezogene wird. Prof. Heidenreich in Köln führt zB solch eine OP mW durch. Die Metastase wird radioaktiv gekennzeichnet und so bei der OP sichtbar. Und irgendwer im Forum war übrigens mit diesem Weg auch ziemlich erfolgreich...
Das wäre mein Weg in Deiner Situation.
LG
Achim

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Markus,
> 
> wäre es nicht eine Möglichkeit bei zB PSA 1 ein PSMAPetCT zu machen, in der Hoffnung den Verursacher zu finden und diesen direkt anzugehen (OP oder Bestrahlung). Ich bin ja in einem ähnlich jungen Alter und würde erst einmal diesen Weg beschreiten, in der Hoffnung, dass es das war oder das zumindest die Hormontherapie herausgezogene wird. Prof. Heidenreich in Köln führt zB solch eine OP mW durch. Die Metastase wird radioaktiv gekennzeichnet und so bei der OP sichtbar. Und irgendwer im Forum war übrigens mit diesem Weg auch ziemlich erfolgreich...
> Das wäre mein Weg in Deiner Situation.
> LG
> Achim


Nach Durchführung eines PSMA PET/CT (ohne Probleme durch Überweisung meines Urologen) habe ich mich zur OP meines dadurch sichtbaren Lymphknotens entschlossen. Alternativ wäre auch eine Bestrahlung möglich gewesen. Die OP fand in der Klinik der LMU München in München-Großhadern statt. Nach Aussage des operierenden OA wurde allerdings nicht nach einem Lymphknoten gesucht, sondern er hat alle Lymphknoten entnommen, deren er habhaft wurde. Der befallene LK war dabei. Das war im Februar 2018, seit dieser Zeit habe ich wieder einen PSA von <0,07 ng7ml. Meine "Haupt-OP" war im September 2006.
Ein erneutes Rezidiv würde ich aber bestrahlen lassen.

----------


## MartinWK

Markus, du hast bereits einmal einen (leitliniengerechten) Schuß ins Dunkle machen lassen (die Logenbestrahlung). Die hat irgendwas getroffen, aber nicht vernichtet. Die ADT wäre das Ende der kurativen Absicht, die guten Gewissens verordnet werden konnte, als es es keine Chance gab, Lokalrezidive präzise zu lokalisieren und man auch nicht Fernmetastasen ausschließen konnte. Sie wäre ein globaler Angriff ohne Heilungschance - ein weiterer Schuß ins Dunkel der Unwissenheit.
Inzwischen gibt es PSMA PET/CT (und auch andere Varianten - zumindest in Studien). Es gibt ligandengesteuerte Operationen, Lu-177 Ganzkörpertherapie, Cyberknife, HIFU, IRE. Eine kurative Absicht kann nach RPE und Salvage-RT aufrecht erhalten werden. Die Leitlinie wird das bald anerkennen müssen, der GBA und die gesetzlichen Kassen werden in 5-10 Jahren nachziehen. Ob man um 1000-2000€ zu sparen solange in ADT überwintern möchte, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Nicht zu vergessen, dass die ADT vielleicht vorher versagt, und dann ein aggressiverer Tumor "herangezüchtet" sein kann (eine Selektion hat ja bereits durch die erfolglose Salvage-RT stattgefunden).

----------


## Levil13

Hallo Zusammen,
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Dank euch, sehe ich die Situation und meine Optionen jetzt etwas klarer!

Ich werde weiter berichten.

VG Markus

----------


## MichaNRW

Hallo Markus,
da bist Du in einer ähnlichen Situation wie ich. Ich habe bereits ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen - allerdings ohne belastbaren Befund. Für mich steht zunächst mal eine lokale Behandlung auf dem Programm, daher hoffe ich, den Herd des PSA Anstieges zu finden und werde in nicht allzu weiter Ferne ein erneutes PET/CT anstreben.
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Markus,
ich habe mir Deine PK-Geschichte gerade durchgelesen und mir vorgestellt, ich wäre an Deiner Stelle. Ich würde dann auch, wie einige hier, dafür plädieren, bis zum PSA von mindestens 2 ng/ml zu warten und dann erst ein PSMA-PET/CT machen zu lassen. Vielleicht hast Du dann ja Glück und es ist nur ein Lymphknoten o.ä. schuld am schnellen PSA-Anstieg. Das kann dann lokal behandelt werden und Du hast dann wieder Ruhe.
Den Hormonentzug mit oder ohne Chemo solltest Du noch warten lassen.
Falls Du doch schon dem Rat deines Arztes folgen willst mit sofortigem Hormonentzug, wäre es für Dich sehr wichtig, im Hormonentzug besonders viel Sport zu machen. Vorher schadet sicher auch nicht, aber während des Hormonentzugs viel Sport (Kraft- und Ausdauer) soll sehr hilfreich sein, wurde mir von meinem Onkologen jedenfalls überzeugend eingebläut.
Viele Grüsse
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Wenn ich das so lese, wird immer davon gesprochen, was Ärzte so sagen. Egal welche und das wird hier immer wieder durchgekaut.
Es gibt im Prinzip 4 Dinge die man machen soll, um ein langes Leben zu haben.

1. Rauchen aufhören (habe ich schon lange gemacht, seit ca 40 J.)
2. Kein oder wenig Alkohol (lasse ich mir nicht nehmen)
3. Abnehmen (brauche ich nicht, hab Normalgewicht)
4. Viel Sport (habe ich noch nie gemacht)

Und jetzt !!!
Ist der Sport schuld das ich PK habe? Soll ich jetzt mit 70 damit anfangen? Ich denke das das auch nichts mehr bringt. War bis jetzt ein prima Leben, was will man mehr.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Michi,

ich weiss inzwischen von Dir, dass Du auf das Wort "Sport" allergisch reagierst. Wenn hier immer wieder Sport erwähnt wird, geht es nicht darum, Sport zu treiben, um ein langes Leben zu haben und wer dann keinen Sport treibt ist dann selbst schuld, wenn er dann nur ein kürzeres Leben hat.
Nein, es geht darum, um mit körperlicher Anstrengung im eigenen Körper Vorgänge auszulösen, die einem z.B. bei der Bewältigung von Nebenwirkungen durch Behandlung mit Hormonentzug helfen, nicht so stark zu leiden. Dazu 2 Beispiele von vielen:

1. Es werden bei Ausdauerbelastung Botenstoffe ausgeschüttet, die das seelische Wohlbefinden stärken und verbessern.
2. Es wird durch Muskeltraining dem Abbau der Muskulatur, bedingt durch zu wenig Testosteron, entgegengewirkt.

Wenn Du Dich im Garten bewegst, machst Du das zum Teil auch.

Dieser "Sport" kann also sehr gut helfen, um die Lebensqualität zu verbessern oder möglichst viel davon zu erhalten.
Ist doch eine tolle Sache?

Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Das sehe ich auch so!Man muss ja nicht übertreiben. Bewegung ist gut, aber dem Alter entsprechend.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ich treibe keinen Sport, sondern gehe auch im Winter ab und an Bergwandern und sonst unseren Hügelski - Summit Châlet 850m ü NN  :L&auml;cheln:  alles nicht olympisch, aber es macht Spass. Krebs hab ich trotzdem.

Also ich denke, das Thema Sport zur Krebsprävention können wir schnell vergessen. Sport zur Abmilderung der Nebenwirkunhen einer Hormontherapie hinhegen nicht. Das passt tatsächlich ins Forum.

----------


## Michi1

Ich würde es noch ein wenig zurückfahren mit den Angaben das man Sport machen soll. Es müsste vielleicht nur heißen das man sich Bewegen soll und nicht nur, weil man PK hat das als Couchpotato aussitzen sollte. Das hilft bestimmt nicht.

----------


## ursus47

> Ich würde es noch ein wenig zurückfahren mit den Angaben das man Sport machen soll. Es müsste vielleicht nur heißen das man sich Bewegen soll und nicht nur, weil man PK hat das als Couchpotato aussitzen sollte. Das hilft bestimmt nicht.


Michi, guten Morgen.  Ich glaube es geht hier garnicht um Sport bei Krebs. Das ist doch schon ein Thema bei denen die kein Krebs haben. Ich Sah das doch schon immer bei Partys oder sonstigen Treffs. Beim Thema Sport wirst du bald gefragt, und was machst du so. Und wenn ich dann sehe was die Leute Geld Geld ausgeben für das unbedingt notwendige Outfit. Nur um auf der Piste als Papagei zu erscheinen. Wer das mag soll es tun. Solange es Andere nicht belästigt. Gruss Urs

----------


## Michi1

Und am Tag blockieren die gleichen die Aufzüge in den Firmen. So war das jedenfalls  an meinem alten Arbeitsplatz. Ich habe immer die Treppen benutzt.

----------


## ursus47

O Ja wie recht du hast...

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

O ja wie spannend....

----------


## lutzi007

Michi und Urs,
ihr könntet doch in der Plauderecke einen Thread zu dem Thema "Sport und Krebs" oder so aufmachen.
Hier hatte Markus um Rat gebeten. Das habt ihr wohl ganz vergessen?
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Eigentlich ist doch schon alles gesagt warum noch einmal.

----------

